
Generating Fractals with Postgres: Escape-Time Fractals - malisper
https://malisper.me/generating-fractals-with-postgres-escape-time-fractals/
======
malisper
Author here. I had a great time figuring out how exactly to write the queries
in the blog post. If you have any questions, feel free to ask.

~~~
tlavoie
Very cool! What gave you the idea to (ab)use a database to generate fractals?
;)

~~~
malisper
I was trying to think of an idea to submit to !!con West:
[http://bangbangcon.com/west/](http://bangbangcon.com/west/)

My original idea was to write a compiler from a programming language to SQL. I
was trying to think of what would be cool examples of programs that you can
write. One of the first ideas that came to mind was to write some programs
that would produce fractals. After I thought about it some more, I realized it
would be easier to write SQL queries that generate fractals than it would be
to write the compiler. I wound up giving a talk on that instead.

I actually am giving a talk next month on making a programming language
interpreter with SQL. Sometime after I give that talk, I'll turn that one into
a blog post too.

~~~
tlavoie
Nice, look forward to that one too. Also, not being familiar with !!Con, have
queued up the videos of the talks.

------
s4nd3r
Nice work :) SQLite documentation also has a fractal and sudoku solver in its
examples using recursive CTEs:
[https://sqlite.org/lang_with.html](https://sqlite.org/lang_with.html)

------
truth_seeker
Wow. Recursive CTEs are awesome. :)

------
nullhorizon
That is seriously impressive.

